# New Orly Bottles



## babycat (Feb 10, 2013)

So how does everyone feel about the new orly bottles?  They have them at Sally's now.  I think they look cheap compared to the old ones.  I wouldn't have minded the new brushes with the black lids but I don't care for the new logo at all.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 10, 2013)

hate the logo, makes them look cheap, which they are NOT.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate them all around. Plus I'm annoyed my OCD will kick in when it comes to storage and the new/old bottles don't match.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 11, 2013)

I personally hate when companies change their packaging. I collect beauty products, so when I see new packaging, sometimes I buy dupes because I don't recognize it in the new packaging, which gets really irritating.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 11, 2013)

For those that haven't seen them yet here ya go. I don't mind as long as they don't overhaul the formulas that I love.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hate them all around. Plus I'm annoyed my OCD will kick in when it comes to storage and the new/old bottles don't match.


 haha, my nail polish is organized oddly., I understand the storage OCD, perhaps put the old bottles followed by the new ones?

my organization:

2 groups: worn/not worn

then by number of brand that I own, least to greatest. ex: 1 bottle of loreal, 1 bottle of maybelline, 3 bottles of old wet n wild

then alphabetically by brand if same # is owned in multiple brands

then by color gradient within the brands.


----------



## jmc8683 (Feb 13, 2013)

The bottle design isn't much different from their spa line, Spa Ritual. That being said- it doesn't matter because I don't typically wear Orly since it chips like crazy for me but Spa Ritual doesn't.


----------

